# Erfahrungen mit Eclipse Visual Editor 1.0



## Sky (23. Sep 2004)

Hat schon jemand den Eclipse Visual Editor 1.0 getestet? Würde mich über euer Feedback freuen !


----------



## nollario (23. Sep 2004)

bringt meinen rechner ganz schön ins schwitzen... und sieht unter linux gtk nicht so toll aus... windows macht da schon einen besseren eindruck, muss aber noch was mich einarbeiten. bin eh kein gui-mensch. ;-)

seltsam ist, dass nach installation nirgends was erscheint von wegen, dass ein neues plugin da ist.... geht dann wohl nur über neue klasse -> visual klasse


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> seltsam ist, dass nach installation nirgends was erscheint von wegen, dass ein neues plugin da ist.... geht dann wohl nur über neue klasse -> visual klasse


Das war bei den Vorgängerversionen aber auch nicht der Fall.

Eine Übersicht über die installierten Plug-ins erhält man übrigens über "Help" - "About Eclipse Platform" - "Plug-in Details".


----------



## nollario (23. Sep 2004)

nur weil das bei den vorgängern nicht der fall war, fällt es mir in dieser version immer noch auf...

und die plugin übersicht bei mir ist mittlerweile so vollgestopft, dass man echt mal die ganzen packages durchkämen muss....

finde es halt nicht ganz OPTIMAL gelöst. so was wie eine "VE Perspektive" hätte ich sehr cool gefunden.


----------



## abollm (25. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erste Eindrücke aus meinen ersten Tests der VEP-Umgebung:

Installation:

wie gewohnt einfach (unbedingt die Voraussetzungen beachten!)

Bedienung:

- einfach und intuitiv verständlich 
- u.a. über Wizard kann einfach eine neue visuelle Klasse (visual class) 
  erstellt werden

Leistungsmerkmale:

- Alle wesentlichen Swing-Komponenten, -Container und -Menus
  inkl. AWT-Controls können grafisch platziert werden.
  (Auswahl über Menüeintrag und Ablage auf dem betr. Container)
- Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften der Komponenten etc. können
  nachträglich über ein Eigenschaften-Feld geändert und ergänzt werden.
- Da der Code direkt eingefügt bzw. bei Änderungen geändert wird, ist
  immer ein aktueller Überblick gegeben.
- Ein Ausrichten und ein Größenangleich (Breite und Höhe) 
  angewählter Objekte ist ebenfalls möglich.

Was fehlt noch:

- Aus der Kürze der Zeit fiel mir eigentlich nur auf, dass ein 
  direktes Kopieren und Einfügen von Komponenten nicht möglich ist, d.h.
  ich habe es nicht herausgefunden, wie es evtl. doch funktioniert.
- Bessere Übersicht der Plugin-Bedienungselemente (s. Beitrag nollario)

Gesamteindruck:

- In der Summe bleibt ein guter bis sehr guter Eindruck, bei Berücksichtigung
  der Tatsache, dass es sich hier um die Version 1.0 handelt.

Ich wünsche dem Projekt auf jeden Fall einen Erfolg.


----------



## Mr. Floppy (3. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt wegen VE neu auf eclipse umgestiegen.
ich hab nen bisserln probiert und finde es auf den ersten
blick auch gut bedienbar und übersichtlich. hat auf anhieb eigentlich
ganz passabel geklappt, nach ein bisschen hineintüfteln
geht das gut.

man sollte sich vielleicht vorher das video ansehen

http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde...ontent/docs/demos/custom_field/FieldBean.html

das klärt auch gleich probleme, wie z.b. abstürze wenn man direkt
im code editiert.


----------

